# Adding to the herd (spinning)



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I just bought this little beauty from a man settling his parents estate. This wheel was brought by his mother Gertie from Switzerland. She received the wheel when she was 11 in 1935 in Bern. They do not know if it was new or used. 

It is trimmed in either delicately carved bone or ivory, not sure how to determine which it is. The table is decorated with a heart on either side, done with small nails I think. 

I do not see any makers marks but I do not really care. 

The bobbin had some very fine and brittle spinning, flax I think. The distaff has a small bundle of very short staple fiber I am guessing is cotton or tow flax. 

If I treadle very fast, it spins nice and thin and smooth. I am spinning silvery yak fiber on her. 

I think I have to wear a corset and long gown to spin on this lovely parlor wheel. LOL


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a beauty - lucky you - if only spinning wheels could talk!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

She's absolutely beautiful. I'll bet you couldn't wait to try her out.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

What a gem. Lucky you. Bone/ivory? Ivory is very smooth. Bone has dark specks running through it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

What a little jewel!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I just bought this little beauty from a man settling his parents estate. This wheel was brought by his mother Gertie from Switzerland. She received the wheel when she was 11 in 1935 in Bern. They do not know if it was new or used.
> 
> It is trimmed in either delicately carved bone or ivory, not sure how to determine which it is. The table is decorated with a heart on either side, done with small nails I think.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful, you have a treasure.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Beautiful, and you have at least a little history to go with it.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, I am so jealous. What a gorgeous wheel in wonderful condition. The trim is beautiful and there's so much of it. I would bet on the trim being ivory which in this day and age is quite a treasure and is no longer imported or legally sold.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I forgot to ask if this was an estate sale or an auction? And did you get the seller to write down the history of the wheel?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What a stunning wheel!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

crivitz said:


> I forgot to ask if this was an estate sale or an auction? And did you get the seller to write down the history of the wheel?


I found it on Craigslist. The seller told me the little bit he knew about the wheel.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

What a beautiful find!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a treasure. The wheel is a real beauty. I think it is great that a wheel that was probably loved by the seller's mom will now be loved and appreciated as well.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A TREASURE!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

How lovely!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful little wheel.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How fun for you. And it looks like you can easily put it to good use.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, she is beautiful. What a lucky find.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely little wheel - maybe made for the family b a local craftsman or member of the family?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

spinninggill said:


> Lovely little wheel - maybe made for the family b a local craftsman or member of the family?


Unfortunately, they did not know.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations. Maybe you should write her story when you're not spinning.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous


----------

